# [SOLVED] Graphics card overheating? Nvidia Geforce 7200GS 512mb



## polesp (Aug 9, 2007)

The graphics card which came with my computer somhow stopped working porperly, it was a nvidia geforce 6200 256mb, so i bought a new graphcs card which is a Nvidia geforce 7200GS 512mb. I put it into ma pc and it runs all fine, but then i started playing a game: Doom3 after several minutes i got a message sayign that me graphics card is over heating. So i stopped and checked the temperature of the card and it was 107C, at first i though that it was normal since the slowdonw theshold is 130C, but one i did soem research into the temperatures i started to get worried since most poepel say that 90+ is way too high. And if i leave my pc on without doign anythign the temperature stays around 89C. Furthermore when i switch on ma pc in the morning it starst up at around 44C and start rising slowly

Well the graphics card doesnt have a heat sink or a fan, but i also do not want to buy somethign extra to cool down the card, so has anyone got anythign as an advice what i could do? or maybe these temperatures are normal? is there anyoen with the same graphics card and has the same things goign on?

plz i am desperate, anythign woudl be helpful


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: Graphics card overheating? Nvidia Geforce 7200GS 512mb*

Post more system specs. Power supply in particular. Does the video
card have just a heatsink without a fan? Did the other video card
overheat as well?
You must have a heatsink at least, I would say a fan also.


----------



## polesp (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Graphics card overheating? Nvidia Geforce 7200GS 512mb*

well i have a 230v powesupply, it came with the pc so i do not think thats the problem. well i have 3.066ghz with 1024 ram memory, 160gb harddrive, 1 dvd RW, is that enough info or is it too general?

and yh sorry i made a mistake it does have a heatsink , but no fan , i got mixed up at that point, well i wasnt aware about temperature until i got a message from the 7200GS whiel i was playin doom 3 sayin it over loads, but since i never got any messages liek that with the 6200 i dont think it over heated, but that my have been the reason why the card broke. I am just desperate , i dotn want any damages to my pc and i dotn wanna spend more money on the pc. so is there anythign that can be done?


----------



## polesp (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Graphics card overheating? Nvidia Geforce 7200GS 512mb*

aww i am so desperate....


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: Graphics card overheating? Nvidia Geforce 7200GS 512mb*

I dont think your power supply is up to snuff for your system.
You may be frying video cards from undervolting. What are the specs
on your power supply,it should have a label on the side.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Graphics card overheating? Nvidia Geforce 7200GS 512mb*

you need to post the details from the label on the side of the power supply
brand
wattage
12v+ line amps=?


----------



## polesp (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Graphics card overheating? Nvidia Geforce 7200GS 512mb*

Ok i am not very sure about my powersupply and i am not really sure where to get which info so here is a whole pic of the label: 

its from fsp group inc 
and it looks like its 350w, but here is the image you can see for yourself 



hope it helps you


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Graphics card overheating? Nvidia Geforce 7200GS 512mb*

you need something like this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371002


----------



## polesp (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Graphics card overheating? Nvidia Geforce 7200GS 512mb*

so my power supply isnt good enough? 

also this might help, if i look closely on my pc i can see lines going upwards, well u cant really say lines its like big lines which is a bit darker than the normal display goign all over the screen, it increases and goes quicker whiel i am playing games or when the gpu is hot, any advice what that would be?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Graphics card overheating? Nvidia Geforce 7200GS 512mb*

the lack of power may have damaged the ram on the card


----------



## polesp (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Graphics card overheating? Nvidia Geforce 7200GS 512mb*

oh but one more question hwo can lack of power cause all this overheating and flickering? shoudlnt it be overpowering?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Graphics card overheating? Nvidia Geforce 7200GS 512mb*

no underpowering causes stress which causes heat.the bigger the psu's capability the better the computer will only draw the power it needs,it is when the power it needs is not there the problems come


----------



## polesp (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Graphics card overheating? Nvidia Geforce 7200GS 512mb*

oh i c, ty very much, but isnt 350w enough coz i checked on the web and for my graphics card it said 300w is enough


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Graphics card overheating? Nvidia Geforce 7200GS 512mb*

power supplies do not supply the power rated on the supply yours is probably rated at 70% efficency=actual availble power is 245w
have a read here it will explain it in more detail
http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=107466


----------



## polesp (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Graphics card overheating? Nvidia Geforce 7200GS 512mb*

oh ok ty


----------



## polesp (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Graphics card overheating? Nvidia Geforce 7200GS 512mb*

oh yh!!! i managed to solve the problem yey !!!! it wasnt the powerpack tho...
many poeple told me to get another fan, which i did and once ive fitted it into the rear of ma pc it works!!!! now my card stays at 59 - 60 c without a game running, and doom 3 is now at around 80-82 c!!!! it unbelieveable i never knew a fan could reduce the temp. by 30C and alos that random flickering is gone!!! i am so happy all these problems are gone with just 5£, luckily saving a few hundred £, but its weird tho how can a fan do all this? someone coudl explain plz?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Graphics card overheating? Nvidia Geforce 7200GS 512mb*

you should have a fan on the front intaking fresh cool air and one at the rear exhausting the hot air out
this draws the cool air from front to rear


----------



## polesp (Aug 9, 2007)

yh i treid to think abotu doign that but my front is fully covered with plastic and i cant take it off, but anyways its all fine now tho!!! yey!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

then you fit one low down on the front side panel


----------



## polesp (Aug 9, 2007)

oh ok i c, its night tiem at my place ill think abotu it tomoz tho, but everythign is working so its all fine!!! yey


----------

